# 10wt recommendations



## SydneyKing (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi all

Was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on their favourite 10wts?

Looking for something i can cast comfortable off the flats, but has the lifting power to stop a Sydney Harbour kingfish from making it to one of the buoy chain

We are in lockdown here in Australia, so wont be able to get to a shop for some casting. So will use feedback from people on this post to point me in the right direction

Thanks in advance
Andrew


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

I use a Sage Salt. I believe the new one is Salt HD. I use it for bonefish and even ocean side tarpon - by far the most versatile rod I own.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

Love my Axiom 2 with the SA Grand Slam line. It cast well at most distances, and will absolutely send a rocket out if need be.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Jul 29, 2019)

I would agree with the Axiom 2 response. I just bought an 11wt outfit. I went with the Axiom 2 rod, 4 piece, and a Sage Max reel. Fantastic combo. Best of luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Redington predator is a great value rod for the larger weights


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Sage Salt HD. Its a very stout rod and still comfortable to use all day.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

My primary 10 wt. is an Orvis Helios 2 which is a great rod, medium fast and very responsive. That said, I have kept my Sage RPLXi as a back up rod or for casting a different line type - to this day I am still very much impressed with the Sage RPLXi's (and XI2s for that matter) and would not hesistate to pick one up on the used market for a reasonable price!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I have the Sage X in 9 and 10 and love them both.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

It's borderline absurd, price-wise, but the Asquith 10wt is the best 10 I've ever cast and it's not very close.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I don’t know why I think this, but aren’t Hardy Rods pretty common down there? If so, the new Zane Pro and the Zephrus would be on my list to try. Knowing how every other Hardy has casted for me, I’d buy one outright if need be. IF you could do a 1 piece, I’d buy that first.


----------



## HTXshallowwater (Jul 27, 2020)

Ditto on the Axiom II


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Currently, my favorite 10wt is the Orvis H3. It's so thin and light it feels like an 8wt, but I can beat Tarpon with it!


----------



## SydneyKing (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

RoosterTom said:


> My primary 10 wt. is an Orvis Helios 2 which is a great rod, medium fast and very responsive. That said, I have kept my Sage RPLXi as a back up rod or for casting a different line type - to this day I am still very much impressed with the Sage RPLXi's (and XI2s for that matter) and would not hesistate to pick one up on the used market for a reasonable price!


I have an 8&9 RPLX and would love to add a 10


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

You might look into a SexyLoops HT 10. It would be a custom build that could include torzite guides for about the price of the high end off the rack stuff. It is a true to weight 10wt, designed and extensively fished by one of the world's best casters, and favored by many competition casters, for fishing as well as distance work. I think a prominent (?) Aussie fly fisherman, Tim Kempton, uses one and likely could give you more input on how well suited it is for your intended purposes. 








HT PRO 9ft 10wt


SALTWATER FLATS AND ALL-ROUND 10WT



www.sexyloops.com


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I like my Axiom II-x if you aren't looking for a premium rod.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My go to bull redfish rod is a SaltHD 10wt. Love that rod.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

RoosterTom said:


> My primary 10 wt. is an Orvis Helios 2 which is a great rod, medium fast and very responsive. That said, I have kept my Sage RPLXi as a back up rod or for casting a different line type - to this day I am still very much impressed with the Sage RPLXi's (and XI2s for that matter) and would not hesistate to pick one up on the used market for a reasonable price!





Steve_Mevers said:


> I have an 8&9 RPLX and would love to add a 10


I am thinking of picking up RPLXi 8 wt, you both think it holds its own against modern rods? Rod has a nostalgic place in my heart as I caught my first bonefish on one and need an 8 wt but don't want to buy one on nostalgia alone.


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

If you're open to something a bit different, check out the Epic Bandit. Fastglass, super smooth casting and with the 8' length the swing-weight is great.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Miles813 said:


> thinking of picking up RPLXi 8 wt


I've got a custom made 9wt RPL... It's my go to rod for medium size fish.
I also use it in the SF bay and delta for stripers. Throws a 350 grain sinking line easy 70 feet and cast a 10wt floating line better than my older 10wt Black Dimond.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

LOOP 7X


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

All the rods recommend are good. Test them to see what fits your style of casting. I ended up with the Axiom II-x because it fit my style of cast and was cheaper than the other rods that also fit my style of cast.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@SydneyKing what kind of flies/lines are you casting over there? 

I recently cast a handful of 10 weights at the local fly shop to compare them to my original NRX 10 weight. My experience has been, and still is, that 10 weights are kind of all over the place - some are designed for flats, others for stripers, some for permit, etc, and all do things very differently. For me, 10's are for long casts, heavier lines and big poppers and streamers for Jacks, jetty fishing, stuff like that. 

If this helps, I recently cast the Sage Maverick, Scott Sector, TFO Axiom 2x, and T&T Sextant side by side at the fly shop, first with yarn then with a big 6/0 NYAP Popper.

I felt the T&T and Sector were too soft, though in different parts of the rod. If I had to replace my NRX with another fast action rod, of those 4 I would actually pick the TFO. To compliment my NRX, I would actually get the Maverick as it had a stiffer tip and handled that big popper very well.

I'd also be very interested to cast the NRX+, Sage Salt HD, Sage Payload, and the SexyLoops HT #10 that @numbskull mentioned.

Of course none of this replicates real world circumstances and I'd want to go cast different lines, etc, on all of them, but hopefully that helps your search a bit.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

1 - Asquith 
2 - Winston Air Salt


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Miles813 said:


> I am thinking of picking up RPLXi 8 wt, you both think it holds its own against modern rods? Rod has a nostalgic place in my heart as I caught my first bonefish on one and need an 8 wt but don't want to buy one on nostalgia alone.


I have a Scott Meridian 8wt and my old Sage RPLX 8wt, and I enjoy fishing both rods. I have the Sage loaded with a sink tip and the Scott with a floating line, usually both are in my boat, along with my 9wt RPLX, Orvis 3D 6wt and Hardy 11wt. I have no loyalty to any one brand of rod!


----------



## FLopes (May 27, 2021)

Surffshr said:


> I don’t know why I think this, but aren’t Hardy Rods pretty common down there? If so, the new Zane Pro and the Zephrus would be on my list to try. Knowing how every other Hardy has casted for me, I’d buy one outright if need be. IF you could do a 1 piece, I’d buy that first.


I second that! I’ve got a Hardy Zephrus SWS 10wt, paired with a Fortuna XDS 10000 I use for big strippers and false albacore here in NC. Smooth caster, great feel, and plenty of lifting power!


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

FLopes said:


> I second that! I’ve got a Hardy Zephrus SWS 10wt, paired with a Fortuna XDS 10000 I use for big strippers and false albacore here in NC. Smooth caster, great feel, and plenty of lifting power!


I know you meant 'striper' but I agree, if you hook up with a big "stripper" lifting power can certainly come in handy. Otherwise you might get the bends.


----------



## FLopes (May 27, 2021)

numbskull said:


> I know you meant 'striper' but I agree, if you hook up with a big "stripper" lifting power can certainly come in handy. Otherwise you might get the bends.


😂


----------



## SydneyKing (Jul 22, 2021)

FLopes said:


> I second that! I’ve got a Hardy Zephrus SWS 10wt, paired with a Fortuna XDS 10000 I use for big strippers and false albacore here in NC. Smooth caster, great feel, and plenty of lifting power!


Hi mate, what line/s have you paired with your 10wt Zephrus?


----------



## FLopes (May 27, 2021)

SydneyKing said:


> Hi mate, what line/s have you paired with your 10wt Zephrus?


I’ve got Airflo’s Streamer Max Short in 380gr, and SA’s Amplitude Tarpon WF10F. The 380gr is great for getting down deep, and the Tarpon line was the best pairing floating line I’ve found.


----------



## Surfrat59 (Mar 30, 2021)

Surffshr said:


> I don’t know why I think this, but aren’t Hardy Rods pretty common down there? If so, the new Zane Pro and the Zephrus would be on my list to try. Knowing how every other Hardy has casted for me, I’d buy one outright if need be. IF you could do a 1 piece, I’d buy that first.


A used proaxis if you can find one or either of the above...my preference would be the 1pc also.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

numbskull said:


> I know you meant 'striper' but I agree, if you hook up with a big "stripper" lifting power can certainly come in handy. Otherwise you might get the bends.


Big strippers are usually heavy in the butt section


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Waterworks-Lamson 10wt will do the trick. Plenty of backbone to fight big fish. Put a 60lb tarpon boat side in under 15 mins.


----------

